# euere größten linux fehler :) ?

## aslocum

also was ist das schlimmste was ihr mal angstellt habt  :Smile:  ?

ich habe grade gestern eine riesendummheit gemacht.. auch wenn ichs nicht ganz schuld war...

war zu faul firefox zu kompilieren und zu doof nachzuschauen das es ja eine firefox-bin in portage gibt.. also firefox-installer gezogen von der homepage.. als root gestartet und in /usr/bin installieren lassen... der installer meckert das es eine alte version gibt: weg damit? -->> JA... alles ok soweit.

wollte im terminal ein clear machen... geht nicht? 

ls /usr/bin

LEER bis auf die firefox sachen... ARRGGGGGGGGGGH! Der installer hat das ganze /usr/bin leergemacht anstatt NUR firefox zu löschen..  :Sad: 

oweia... nix geht mehr .. kein emerge kein nix.. nur firefox. ok.. grübel.. stage3-pentium4 runtergeladen mit firefox und tar -xvkjpf stage* ... ok es geht wieder emerge und einiges anderes... 

emerge -e world. will net ganz... porthole emerged und nach und nach die progs kompiliert. wollte ja mal neu kompilieren alles wegen gcc-3.4.1 umstellung  :Wink: 

auf jeden fall gehts jetzt wieder.. ohne neuinstall  :Smile: 

Gleichzeitig konnte man auch mal so richtig ausmüllen... schon ein graus was sich alles auf dem system ansammelt im laufe der zeit.

so und jetzt will ich ähnliche missgeschicke hören !   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

versehentlich /var/db/pkg statt /var/tmp/portage gelöscht  :Sad: 

UND: NEIN da hilft kein revdep-rebuild (weil das ja darauf basiert) und auch kein emerge -e world...

ciao

----------

## Pc-Dummy

Da hab ich ganz viele ....

fdisk falsche platte/partiotion gelöscht

rm -rf / <--schreibfehler in der hast ....

chown -R xyz:xyz * <-- von "/"

Bootlevel auf 6 gestellt (ging frueher ...)

Passwd fuer root vergessen (Livecd hilft...)

emerge -P world <-- scheisse  :Sad: 

usw.

MFG

Pc-Dummy

----------

## dreadhead

Hab mir mal die Partitionstabelle zerschossen... Auch ne möglichkeit um bei den mp3s auszumisten...

----------

## primat

```
#rm -rf *

#pwd

/home/

#whoami

root
```

SCHEIIII.......

----------

## frary

Ich hatte vor kurzem einen Fehler, der bei fast allen Vorgängen auftauchte ( starten, beenden, emergen,...)

Es lag nur an einer Zeile mit 2 Punkten in der /etc/rc.conf...

Zudem habe ich mal ( voreilig wie immer ) in der /etc/make.conf 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

eingegeben um mir die Eingabe bei bestimmten Packeten zu ersparen...

Beim darauffolgenden world-update hab ich mich dann gewundert, das so viele Packete neu emerged werden....

Und die größte Dummheit zuletzt: Ich habe wegen meist kleiner Fehler gentoo schon zum 7. Mal neu installiert, anstatt im Forum nach einer Lösung der Probleme zu fragen!! Wohl zu lange Windows benutzt ( auch so ein Fehler )...

----------

## sgm0815

```
mke2fs -j /dev/hda2
```

 statt 

```
mke2fs -j /dev/hdb2
```

Das war das Ende von Windows, leider auch das von viel Musik.

Martin

----------

## CybeRDukE

ich habe mal beim kompilieren des systems fuer meinen router auf meinem hauptrechner in der falschen console 

```
mv /lib /lib.old
```

 eingegeben. ja da schaut man ganz schoen bloed, wenn aufeinmal kein befehl mehr geht. aber sowas kann man wenigstens noch mit live-cd retten.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## chrib

Größter Linux-Fehler, keine Ahnung, bisher größter Unix-Fehler war bisher ein shutdown -Fh now im falschen Fenster. Hat einige Produktionsdatenkbanken mitgenommen, aber zum Glück wurden die redo-logs gesichert, so das man die wieder in konsistenten Zustand bringen konnte. Oracle ist doch manchmal zu was zu gebrauchen.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## Hubbel

Ein Fehler, der mir ständig passiert:

Per SSH irgendwo eingeloggt, ausloggen vergessen, und dann einen Befehl, der für den lokalen Rechner gedacht war, ausgeführt.

Die besten beiden Aktion waren:

"rm /usr/X11R6" an einem console-only rechner, bei dem ich Speicherplatz schaffen wollte -- nur war ich eben auf meinem Arbeitsrechner eingeloggt...

"reboot", noch eingeloggt auf einem Server für 230 Wohnheimsinsassen, zu dessen Raum ich keinen Schlüssel hatte. Das waren lange Minuten in der Hoffnung, dass er sauber hochfährt (durchaus problematisch bei der Kiste)  -- was er dann zum Glück aber tat.

----------

## Mickey_Maus

rm -r /usr

Wollte auf mehreren anderen Partition /usr, /opt usw. löschen.

Nach obigem Befehl war natürlich nix mehr möglich, hat mich davor bewahrt noch mehr Filesysteme zu löschen.

Damals noch keine Ahung von nix und Suse   :Embarassed:  : Neuinstallation.

----------

## disi

ein unvorsichtiges

```
#etc-update
```

und mit "-5" weiter

danach war meine /etc/group neu   :Shocked: 

----------

## Pc-Dummy

 *frary wrote:*   

> Und die größte Dummheit zuletzt: Ich habe wegen meist kleiner Fehler gentoo schon zum 7. Mal neu installiert, anstatt im Forum nach einer Lösung der Probleme zu fragen!! Wohl zu lange Windows benutzt ( auch so ein Fehler )...

 

Ich verwende jetzt schon seit geraum zeit linux als wk und server, fragen tu ich trotzdem nur dann wenn ich laenger als 2-3 tage am selben scheiss hocke (dann mag ich niet mehr).

Vorteil: Man lernt mehr, man nervt die lieben forumianer niet

Nachteil: Kostet zeit, nerven und kaffee

----------

## Lenz

Hatte mir mal aus Unwissen (hatte Linux damals erst 2 Tage gehabt, SuSE) die Partitionstabelle via dd mit Nullen überschrieben. Gott sei Dank noch vorm nächsten Neustart gemerkt und alle Dateien auf eine andere Platte gezogen, danach Neuinstallation.

Dass ich mir die gesamten Rechte mit chmod -R kaputtgemacht habe, ist mir auch schon passiert. Das war schon zu meiner Gentooanfangszeit (ca. 6 Monate nach dem ersten "Missgeschick" unter SuSE).  Danach war eine Neuinstallation von Gentoo einfacher als das alles zu richten.

Seitdem (ca. 1 Jahr) bin ich von solchen Sachen zum Glück verschont geblieben. Seitdem lautet meine Devise aber auch:

"Save early, save often."  :Wink: 

Es scheint ein Gesetz zu sein: Kaum mach ich Komplettbackups habe ich keinerlei Probleme mehr -- mir solls recht sein  :Smile: .

----------

## Ragin

hmm...

auf einem Server im falschen Moment

```

iptables -F

```

eingegeben, wodurch auf einmal das Netzwerk weg war.

Allerdings hatte ich vorher noch die Firewall editiert und war noch nicht fertig. Nachdem ich dann direkt an dem Server die Firewall neu starten wollte war nat. alles geblockt...inklusive Tastatur  :Smile: .

Ansonsten habe ich mich bisher recht wacker geschlagen  :Smile: .

----------

## _hephaistos_

FAZIT dieses Threads: unter linux kann man (als root) leicht mal alles hinmachen -> VORTEIL: man weiß (hoffentlich) WARUM und WIESO es nicht mehr geht. Unter Windows gehts nicht mehr und man weiß NICHT wieso und warum  :Smile: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

ja lenz, da kann ich dir nur recht geben. habe damals unter suse auch mehrfach neu installiern müssen, weil ich mir durch anfängerfehler das system komplett zerschossen habe. aber seit etwas mehr als nem jahr läuft mein gentoo system mit regelmässigen komplettbackups sauber durch.

----------

## PhoenixCP

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> FAZIT dieses Threads: unter linux kann man (als root) leicht mal alles hinmachen -> VORTEIL: man weiß (hoffentlich) WARUM und WIESO es nicht mehr geht. Unter Windows gehts nicht mehr und man weiß NICHT wieso und warum 

 

Ohne jetzt einen Flame vom Zaun zu brechen:

Wenn man unter Windows das prob hat, das nix mehr geht, dann kann man das auch richten, wenn man weiß wie. Genauso unter Linux.

Mein grösster Linuxfehler:

Aus dummheit nen Symlink auf nen falschen Kernel gesetzt und reboot angeworfen. War zwar mit ner CD recht fix gerichtet, machte aber in nem produktiven System keine Freunde bei den Anwendern. Schade auch.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *PhoenixCP wrote:*   

> Ohne jetzt einen Flame vom Zaun zu brechen:
> 
> Wenn man unter Windows das prob hat, das nix mehr geht, dann kann man das auch richten, wenn man weiß wie.

 

ja, es is aber sicher leichter und linux...

ciao

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich habe mal beim kompilieren des systems fuer meinen router auf meinem hauptrechner in der falschen console 
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Größter Linux-Fehler, keine Ahnung, bisher größter Unix-Fehler war bisher ein shutdown -Fh now im falschen Fenster. Hat einige Produktionsdatenkbanken mitgenommen
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Fehler, der mir ständig passiert:
> 
> Per SSH irgendwo eingeloggt, ausloggen vergessen, und dann einen Befehl, der für den lokalen Rechner gedacht war, ausgeführt. 
> ...

 

ihr braucht alle ganz dringend

rootshell's useful bash-prompt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=220540

*grins*

gruss

rootshell

----------

## PhoenixCP

Ansichtssache. Auch bei Windows muss ich ebenso wie bei Linux intensiv mit dem System beschÃ¤ftigen, damit ich weiÃ, was ich tue.

Und egal ob mit Windows oder Linux, es gibt genÃ¼gend Leute die meinen, nur weil ein Fehler aufgetreten ist, den sie auf Anhieb nicht verstehen, mÃ¼ssten sie das ganze System neu installieren. Und das kann doch nicht der Sinn der Sache sein oder?

Viel mehr sollte man versuchen, das Problem zu lÃ¶sen. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich habe seit dem aufsetzen 2001 mein Windows nicht noch einmal installieren mÃ¼ssen. JEdes aufgetretene Problem liess sich mit Hilfe des eignen Ehrgeizes, der KB von MS oder von Foren beheben.

Und wer sich mal intensiv in diversen Windowsforen umschaut, der wird wissen, das es auch fÃ¼r Windows Cracks gibt, die mit jedem Problem klar kommen.

GrÃ¼sse

Carsten

----------

## chrib

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ihr braucht alle ganz dringend
> 
> rootshell's useful bash-prompt:
> ...

 

Es gibt auch andere Shells als die bash.  :Smile: 

Christian

----------

## Deever

Meinen ersten selbstkompilierten Kernel habe ich hart ermordet!  :Wink: 

Linux bietet ja die Möglichkeit, vor dem Zugriff auf die eigentliche Rootpartition eine sog. initial ramdisk unter "/" zu mounten. Die Distributionen setzen sowas ein, um selbst den rootfs-Treiber als Modul realisieren zu können, was die Handhabung von Kerneln natürlich erheblich vereinfacht. Wenn man jedoch eh alles notwendige in den Kernel reinpackt, braucht man weder eine initrd noch überhaupt die Unterstützung dafür.

Neu in diesem Szenario ist jetzt ein total Beknackter (*hust*), der sich zwar einen Kernel ohne initrd-Unterstützung kompiliert, aber sowohl den Eintrag in der lilo.conf, als auch die initrd selbst nicht auskommentiert/löscht.

Die Meldungen (von LILO) waren noch "OK...booting the kernel", und dann ist die Kiste so richtig hart abgeschmiert!  :Very Happy: 

Schwarzer Bildschirm, keine Tastatur, nix! Und normalerweise wartet das BIOS beim Betätigen des Power-Off-Knopfes noch ein paar Sekunden, bis es den Saft abdreht. Bei mir hingegen schaltetes sofort ab! Man könnte also sagen: Der Lüfter und sein Netzteil, das ist noch gelaufen. Der Rest war tot!

Hammerhart!  :Very Happy: 

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Marlo

 *aslocum wrote:*   

> also was ist das schlimmste was ihr mal angstellt habt  ?
> 
> 

 

Gentoo zu installieren !

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Es macht süchtig ...

Ma

----------

## moe

Ich hab auch durch nen Fehler meine Windowspartition entsorgt, obwohls sich im Nachhinein gut war, den ganzen Müll los zu werden..

Hatte mehrere Partitionen, eine leere Platte und die wo Windows drauf war, hab dann auf der leeren n paar Partitionen erstellt, zuerst ne Backuppartition, wo ich alles von der ersten Platte raufkopiert habe, dann auf der ersten Platte neue Partitionen erstellt, und dann mit mke2fs -j die backuppartition formatiert.. Auf der alten die Partitionstabelle restaurieren hätte auch nicht viel gebracht, da ich da auch schon 1, 2 Partitionen formatiert habe..

Naja, seitdem gibts Windows maximal noch in ner VMWare, also hatte es auch was gutes, und ich hatte auf einmal viel mehr Platz für Gentoo..

Den falschen Rechner hab ich auch schon runtergefahren bei nem Kunden.. War fertig, wollte mein Notebook runterfahren, ging irgendwie nicht, also halt auf die harte Methode ausgemacht, losgefahren, und 10 Minuten später klingelts Handy, dass irgendwie das Netz tot ist, seit ich wegbin..

Seitdem gucke ich bei kritischen Befehlen (rm, halt, etc..) dreimal hin, was vorm Prompt steht, und Partitionstabellen schreibe ich vorher auf, inkl. der mkfs Befehle..

----------

## MatzeOne

in /etc

statt rm *~

rm * gemacht...

scheiss putty, scheiss tastatur ^^

----------

## papahuhn

Als ich mein Partitionslayout ändern wollte, habe ich auf einer zweiten Platte eine große Backup-Partition erstellt, und meine Gentoo und Fedora Installationen als root mit cp * -dR anstatt mit cp * -dpR kopiert.

Ich habe den Fehler nicht bemerkt, die Linux-Partitionen gelöscht, neu aufgesetzt und alle Dateien frohen Mutes von der Backup-Partition wieder rüberkopiert.

Fedora war danach vollkommen unbrauchbar; bei Gentoo hatte ich noch das Glück, dass ich als root Gnome starten und auf der Ex-Fedora-Partition ein neues Gentoo aufsetzen konnte.

2 Tage als root rumsurfen, yay   :Wink: 

----------

## Neo_0815

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

> Hab mir mal die Partitionstabelle zerschossen... Auch ne möglichkeit um bei den mp3s auszumisten...

 

Das lässt sich mit ein bisschen Aufwand beheben falls nur die Tabelle fehlt, gibts sehr gute Tools fuer um die wieder rauszusuchen, hat schon öfter mal geholfen bei solchen Maleuren, zur Nots tuts auch n Hexeditor.

Aber am besten, einfach mal die ersten 512 Byte des MBR extern wegsichern - dann is man sicher  :Wink: .

Größter Fehler ... hm fällt mir grad keiner ein - ausser das ich doch glatt mal mit etc-update (-5) leichte Konfigurationsprobleme bekam, nunja mergemaster (BSD) vs. etc-update ... ich hatte halt ne falsche Vorstellung von "mergen" - Gentoo hat eigentlich da ne komische Auffassung in der Hinsicht, BSD merged ^^ wie mans erwartet.

MfG

----------

## bll0

SUSE....

----------

## arenaweb

hab mal nen kernel mit einem nicht für ihn gedachten patch gepatcht (keine ahnung wie ich das damals hinbekommen habe)  und da ich zu dem zeitpunkt noch überhaupt keine ahnung von linux hatte, musste ich in folge dessen auch neuinstallieren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mondauge

Wie viele hier, war ich auch mal mit dem rm Befehl etwas, wie soll ich sagen.. übereifrig  :Wink:  Ich wollte nur das bin Verzeichnis von irgendeinem Paket löschen (weiß nimmer genau welches) und naja...

```
rm -rf /bin
```

 hat mich dann des /bin Verzeichnisses entledigt :/ Das konnte ich zum Glück durch ne Boot CD wieder soweit herstellen, dass ich mit der Kiste weiterarbeiten konnte und nur noch vereinzelt was nachinstalieren musste.

Desweiteren hab ich mal auf ner SuSE Maschine, auf die ich keinen lokalen Zugriff habe, über ssh die SuSE Firewall angehalten, um eine Verbindung zu testen, ohne dass mir ne FW reinpfuscht. Naja.. ich hab die FW dann irgendwie falsch neugestartet, sodass nur die FW ohne Regelwerk geladen wurde, d.h. das Standardregelerk war dann aktiv und das hat alle Verbindungen blockiert (ein- und ausgehend) :/ Ich musste dann bei Hetzner anrufen, dass sie mir die Maschine rebooten  :Smile: 

Aber es gab da sicher noch son paar Schnitzer, die ich mir geleistet hab, die mir jetzt gard nicht einfallen  :Smile: 

----------

## dreadhead

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

>  *dreadhead wrote:*   Hab mir mal die Partitionstabelle zerschossen... Auch ne möglichkeit um bei den mp3s auszumisten... 
> 
> Das lässt sich mit ein bisschen Aufwand beheben falls nur die Tabelle fehlt, gibts sehr gute Tools fuer um die wieder rauszusuchen, hat schon öfter mal geholfen bei solchen Maleuren, zur Nots tuts auch n Hexeditor.
> 
> 

 

Zu der Zeit hatte ich leider noch keine Ahnung von solchen sachen... War auch bei meiner ersten Linux-installation...

----------

## malachay

Tja immer dieses mit "ssh auf falscher Konsole..."

Mein Linux-Trainer hat mir mal gesagt, das irgendwann in der Linuxlaufbahn ein schlimmer Fehler passiert (meistens der rm -rf * - Fehler ), der sich aber dann eigentlich nicht wiederholt *g

Ich war auch auf einer ssh-Konsole unterwegs und habe einige Lotus-Notes Datenbanken auf einen Testserver kopiert. Nach erfolreichen testen dachte ich mir: Schön jetzt kann ich das ganze ja wieder löschen   :Wink: 

Also in den Notes-Ordner rein --> rm -rf * --> und schon waren alle Notes-Daten auf dem Produktionsserver weg!!

Naja zum Glück hatte ich ja noch das Backup auf dem Testserver, aber es war mittag und 2 Stunden kein Lotus Notes bei uns ist tödlich. Seitdem schaue ich 3 mal bevor ich irgendwo rm -rf * eingebe.

Naja und diverse Parttionstabellen habe ich auch schon gekillt, wenn mir das heute wieder passiert, tangiert mich das aber gar nicht, mittlerweile weiss ich ja wie man sie wieder herstellt   :Wink: 

----------

## Arudil

hmm.. z.B. per ssh auf nem andren Rechner, an den man idealerweise nicht hinkommt, das Network zu stoppen, und sich dann wundern warum nichts mehr geht  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## wam23

ich machte mal

```
mv file /dev/null
```

war aber root und hatte danach kein /dev/null mehr. konnte dann nicht mehr booten  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Save early, save often." 
> 
> Es scheint ein Gesetz zu sein: Kaum mach ich Komplettbackups habe ich keinerlei Probleme mehr -- mir solls recht sein .

 

da geb ich dir Recht, wobei ich auch an Morphy denken muss, und das ist mir eben passiert. "Backups, die du erstellst, wirst du nie brauchen. Dateien, von denen keine Backups gmacht hast, wirst verlieren" und wie Recht er hatte. Ich hatte in meinem HOME Verzeichnis ein Verzeichnnis ~/sat, wo ich sämtliche Programme, Papers und mein selbst geschriebenes Abschluss-Paper über SAT (Satisfiability Problem) hatte. Ich hatte Backups von allen gemacht und weil ich auch Source Code der SAT Progamme editiert hab, hatte ich Backups davon. Nur für mein Paper in tex Format hatte ich kein Backup. Sogar die .ps und .pdf Datei des Papers hatten backup, und ich blödi hab "rm -r ." gemacht, wobei .==~/sat war. Alles war weg. Zum Glück hatte ich noch die pdf Datei und mein less konnte früher pdfs lesen (das war less von SuSE, sowas vermisse ich!) und hab per Copy&Paste den Text gesichert und nochmal alles formatiert, es war trotzdem ärgerlich.

Große Fehler habe ich nie gemacht, dumme Fehler ja. Als ich SuSE hatte, wollte ich einen neuen kernel kompilieren, ich hatte keine Ahnung, wie das ging, jeder sprach davon, ich hatte keine Ahnung, wollte nur ausprobieren. Als ich mit make bzImage ferig war, hab den Rechner neugestartet und bemerkte dass der neue kernel nicht geladen wurde, ich war so enttäuscht. Erst als ich Gentoo ausprobiert hab, habe ich gelernt, wie man einen Kernel zum Laufen bringt.

----------

## igrat

nach nem apache update wurde man darauf hingewiesen das /usr/lib/apache2(/lib?) oder so zu löschen...

naja...

```

#rm -r /usr/lib/apache2/lib/

rm: cannot remove `/usr/lib/apache2/lib/': Not a directory

cd /usr/lib/apache2/lib/

rm -r *

```

naja schade...das /usr/lib/apache2/lib/ ein symlink auf /usr/lib war, was man ja hätte merken können aber, da wars halt zerschossen....

greetings...

----------

## golloza

```
rm * ~
```

 anstatt 

```
rm *~
```

  :Embarassed: 

Ansonsten: Früher halt immer gleich komplett neuinstalliert, wenn irgendwas zerschossen war  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

ich hab aus versehen mal so alles gelöscht... 

for i in * ; do rm -rf $i ; done

wobei es eigentlich 

for i in *.zip ; do rm -rf $i ; done

hätte lauten sollen  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

Warum hast nicht gleich rm * -fr / gemacht  :Smile: 

Immer diese Schleifenbastler um einfach Dinge zu erledigen  :Smile: .

----------

## christophd

Ich habe gerade xorg 6.8 auf meinem Root-Server kompiliert anstatt auf meinem heimrechner. War mit ssh verbunden und da habe ich leider 2 Fensterchen verwechselt.

----------

## Ragin

Was ich mich da frage ist, warum treten die meisten Fehler bei der Verwechslung von Konsolen auf? Die Dinger haben a) einen Titel und b) sieht man auch an den Abhängigkeiten (gerade bei xorg) das da was nicht stimmen kann.

Leute, merkt euch doch wo welches Fenster ist. Schiebt es in eine andere Ecke oder macht euch einen Hintergrund an dem die rechte Seite mit einem Hintergrund "lokal" und die linke mit "extern" gekennzeichnet ist und schiebt die Fenster da rein.  :Smile: 

----------

## borlander

- Ich habe mit Knoppix mal eben so meine 80GB Filme Partition verkleinert. Danach hatte ich nur noch Bruchstücke von Filmen.

- mit fdisk die boot partition gelöscht

- neue Kernel kompiliert und die alte gelöscht ohne die neue zu testen

und natürlich die tausent kleinigkeiten. Wer braucht schon Backups. Nur mal eben eine Zeile in der .conf ändern....  :Smile: 

Aber ich hatte glück. Ich musste noch nie Gentoo neu istallieren

----------

## Master One

Bei meinem 1.25 TB Softraid-5 eine defekte Festplatte gewechselt, dann es aber irgendwie nicht geschafft, das Array zu rebuilden -> Über 600 GB an Audio- & Video-Daten futsch   :Sad: 

----------

## chrib

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Was ich mich da frage ist, warum treten die meisten Fehler bei der Verwechslung von Konsolen auf? Die Dinger haben a) einen Titel und b) sieht man auch an den Abhängigkeiten (gerade bei xorg) das da was nicht stimmen kann.

 

Args, Du hast wohl noch nie unter AIX und CDE gearbeitet. Das dtterm muss man im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes vergewaltigen, damit es einem den Rechnername anzeigt. So schön 'transparent' wie es z.b. xterm das in der Titelzeile macht ist es leider nicht überall.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *chrib wrote:*   

>  *Ragin wrote:*   Was ich mich da frage ist, warum treten die meisten Fehler bei der Verwechslung von Konsolen auf? Die Dinger haben a) einen Titel und b) sieht man auch an den Abhängigkeiten (gerade bei xorg) das da was nicht stimmen kann. 
> 
> Args, Du hast wohl noch nie unter AIX und CDE gearbeitet. Das dtterm muss man im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes vergewaltigen, damit es einem den Rechnername anzeigt. So schön 'transparent' wie es z.b. xterm das in der Titelzeile macht ist es leider nicht überall.
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Das ist man aber selber schuld. Ich hab auch solche Konsolen ohne Rahmen und Transparenz, weil's cool ausieht. Aber zum Arbeiten finde ich das sehr störend und arbeite (beim installieren oder programmiren) immer an einem normalen xterm. So einen Fehler habe ich nie mehr gehabt, seitdem ich mit xterm arbeite.

----------

## chrib

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *chrib wrote:*    *Ragin wrote:*   Was ich mich da frage ist, warum treten die meisten Fehler bei der Verwechslung von Konsolen auf? Die Dinger haben a) einen Titel und b) sieht man auch an den Abhängigkeiten (gerade bei xorg) das da was nicht stimmen kann. 
> 
> Args, Du hast wohl noch nie unter AIX und CDE gearbeitet. Das dtterm muss man im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes vergewaltigen, damit es einem den Rechnername anzeigt. So schön 'transparent' wie es z.b. xterm das in der Titelzeile macht ist es leider nicht überall.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Mit 'transparent' war eigentlich gemeint, dass das AIX-Term eben nicht wie das xterm einem User und Verzeichnis in der Titelzeile anzeigt, sondern ganz schlicht dtterm und nicht so Spielereien damit der Desktop schön aussieht. Man kann allerdings mit -n einen String übergeben, welcher angezeigt wird, aber dynamisch wie im xterm gehts halt nicht.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## Ragin

Tja, je bunter und flexibler man etwas "verschönern" kann, desto höher ist die Fehlerrate. Ich habe mir deshalb einfach angewöhnt bestimmte Konsolen in bestimmte Ecken zu verschieben. Dadurch hat man so einigermaßen Überblick, ohne genau zu wissen was es ist. Obwohl ich auch immer das gnome-terminal verwende. Das hat auch Transparenz und schaut nett aus.

Wenn man mit so Spielereien wie fensterlose Konsolen arbeitet muss man halt besser aufpassen  :Smile: .

----------

## Pc-Dummy

Früher hab ichs öfters geschaft zum nen neun kernel zu compilen und dabei den alten zu überschreiben naja meine Compiles laufen halt auch net immer und dann war wieder nen produktiv-system futsch .... (LiveCDT/SRCD hilft *phuu*)

----------

## _hephaistos_

@PhoenixCP: sorry, ich hab das eigentlich nicht so gemeint. ich hab ja nur geschrieben:  *Quote:*   

> FAZIT dieses Threads: unter linux kann man (als root) leicht mal alles hinmachen -> VORTEIL: man weiß (hoffentlich) WARUM und WIESO es nicht mehr geht. Unter Windows gehts nicht mehr und man weiß NICHT wieso und warum

 

und das - denke ich - stimmt schon (aufgrund des vielen verbose zB beim Starten und Logfiles)

damit spiel ich auch nicht darauf an, ob es leicht zu reparieren geht etc. Ich hatte mal einen Freund bei dem hat das Starten von Windows soooo irrsinnig lange gedauert... was macht man?? In Windows sieht man nicht, warum es so lange dauert. Gentoo-LiveCD rein und schon mal gesehen, dass es KEIN hardwaredefekt ist. dh: Windows neu installen....

dh: es geht um die Fehlererkennung. und das ist wirklich unter Linux leichter.

verwende oft den WindowsMediaPlayer um einen Radiosender (ASX) zu streamen. Oft hängt sich das teil nach ca. 20min ohne ersichtlichen Grund auf. bis dato kA warum

und wenn mit freier Software trotzdem mal irgendein Bug/Probleme auftaucht, gibts noch bugzillas etc.  

ciao

----------

## øxygen

mein schlimmestes war wohl:

rm -R ~/.ccache/ *

$ whoami

root

$ pwd

/etc

naja .. neuinstallation halt  :Wink: 

----------

## xmoy

 *øxygen wrote:*   

> mein schlimmestes war wohl:
> 
> rm -R ~/.ccache/ *
> 
> $ whoami
> ...

 

Mit nem Space weniger wär's nicht passiert  :Laughing: 

Ich hab mal bei der Arbeit versucht, unter Windows einen symbolischen Link aus einem als Netzlaufwerk verbundenen Samba-Share zu löschen. Darin war ausserdem ein Link zu meinem ~, das einen Ordner mit Sourcecode zum Projekt, an dem ich arbeitete, enthielt. Hm  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Hilefoks

Ich hatte auch mal ein aehnliches Problem wie ihr mit SSH, allerdings hatte ich vor mir den Monitor des Testrechners aber leider die Tastatur des echten Servers (der daneben) in der Hand. Und da man so ein rm ja auch mal schnell eingibt und noch schneller Enter drueckt....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gen-kris

mein größten fehler überhaupt hab ich begangen, bevor ich überhaupt das erste linux installiert hatte... ich hab mir nen laserdrucker gekauft... panasonic kx-p7100 ....... is nun leider nen reiner windows drucker wegen diesem gdi treibern, die aufjedenfall bei dem drucker nur unter windows laufen...

der andere war, hab nen 2.6 kernel vor ein par tagen, auf meinem vor ein par tagen mehr gekauften notebook gebacken, um dann festzustellen, das die hardwarebeschleunigung (noch) nicht mit 2.6 kerneln funzt.  :Sad: 

----------

## naggeldak

Ich wollte mal alle versteckten Dateien in einem Verzeichnis löschen:

# rm -rf .*

----------

## furanku

Der übliche Fehler, aber mal andersrum: Wollte mal einem Windowsuser die Sicherheit von Linux (nach einer Flasche Wein) vorführen, also als normaler User, nicht als root, ein

```
$ rm / -R
```

eingegeben und stolz auf die ganzen "Permision denied" gezeigt.

Das gab dann ein grosses "Hallo!" als hinterher mein Home-Verzeichnis leer war...   :Embarassed: 

Frank

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich bin vor ca. 1.5 jahren von damals suse auf gentoo umgezogen. Den glftpd (ftp server) konnte ich auch recht problemlos umziehen, musste im prinzip nur den ganzen ordner kopiern und dann noch die .conf ins /etc packen. Da man ja in den semesterferien viel zuviel zeit hat, habe ich mir gedacht nehm mal einfach das ebuild und werfe es über den eigentlich schon super laufenden server drüber. Der vorteil lag auf der hand, dann wäre das auch unter der kontrolle von portage und ich wüsste immer gleich bescheid wenn mal ein update ansteht. Ausserdem stand im gentoo newsletter was von ner sicherheitslücke, die portage beim emerge einfach wegpatcht, ohne das man sich gross kümmern muss.

Ein update von meinem /glftpd hab ich nicht gemacht, läuft ja bei mir als cronjob immer so ein kleines script was das macht. Ausserdem dachte ich das eh nix schlimmes passieren kann. IRRTUM  :Sad: 

Das ebuild hat die datei überschrieben, in der glftpd seine passwörter speichert, und noch ein paar andere, weniger schlimme, sachen. Meinem dollen backup script werde ich morgen beibringen mich zu warnen wenn die partition voll ist, auf die es schreibt. Ausserdem werde ich mein komplettbackup von vor einer woche morgen mal nach der datei durchforsten. Gut das ich das vor lauter ferienlangeweile noch gemacht habe.

----------

## Cyrix23

```

emerge prune

```

gar nich gut... danach waren auch interne Befehle gelöscht wie "ls" oder so...

----------

## calvin-gr

ich habe einmal meinen mbr mit schrott überschrieben... 

hatte echt lustige auswirkungen  :Wink: 

----------

## caraboides

```
chmod -R 666 /dev/
```

Danach habe ich Debian durch Gentoo ersetzt, so hatte diese dumme Aktion auch was gutes   :Smile: 

Also macht das nie danach habt ihr ein nicht mehr so leicht wieder zu bekommendes System.

----------

## mijenix

Hi

- Nach einem update des Kernels vergessen lilo auszuführen

- ein zu schnelles etc-update -> -5  :Wink: 

- emerge -U world

- Mandrake  :Very Happy: 

--Mathias

----------

## BlaZoR

"Kernel Panic: I have no root and I want to scream"

Nicht unbedingt ein Problem gewesen, aber ich find' die Fehlermeldung lustig  :Very Happy: 

----------

## friedegott

wollte nach einem kernel update meine nvidia treiber neu kompilieren, jedoch noch im alten verzeichnis in dem ich die treiber fuer den alten kernel kompiliert hatte und somi waren noch die alten .o dateien vorhanden. folglich wollte das ums verrecken nicht funktionieren  :Very Happy:  dann hab ich aus verzweiflung suse 8 gekauft nur um es nach der installation wieder zu loeschen und dann in meinem -damals noch debian- vorher ein "make clean" zu machen  :Very Happy:  dann ging alles wieder...

----------

## sambatasse

1. suse

2. wollte mal was im netzwerk checken und habe per iptabels ip packete gelogt

er meinte das ernst und logte jedes ip paket und am nesten tag wer der rechner fest

3. windos fanatikern linux nahe zubringen

----------

## TheUlk

rm -rf * .o

im falschen Terminal auszuführen:

whoami root

pwd /

 :Embarassed: 

und auf's Clo gegangen...

Kam aber ertstaunlich weit. Als ich zurückkam leuchteten mir verschiedene Meldungen über nicht vorhandene .so's und dergleichen entgegen.

War die Verzweiflung natürlich groß...

cu tu

----------

## mondauge

Ok.. mein erstes Missgeschick (und als mir das passiert ist, hatte ich noch überhaupt keine Ahnung von Linux)

```
rm -rf /bin
```

Hier war der / zuviel und was leider das Ende meiner ersten SuSE Installation bedeutete. Ok.. mit ner Boot-CD hätte man das vielleicht wieder richten können, aber wie gesagt: Damals hatte ich keine Ahnung was da genau schiefgelaufen war.. es ging halt plötzlich nix mehr  :Smile: 

So.. zweiter Fehler, auch am Anfang meiner Linux Zeit. Ich war ein bisschen knapp was Festplattenspeicher anging (1997 gabs halt noch keine 160GB Platte  :Smile:  ) und da hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich ja am swap was drehen könnte. Ich hab dann nichts Böses ahnend in der /etc/fstab meinem Linux mitgeteilt, dass er ruhig meine Windowspartition als Swap benutzen kann. Die brauch ich ja eh nicht, solange Linux läuft.. Das ging soweit auch ganz gut bis dann beim runterfahren: Turning off Swap dasteht, was dann kurzen Prozess mit meiner Windowspartition gemacht hat  :Smile: 

So.. vor nicht allzulanger Zeit (noch dieses Jahr) hab ich mir nen Schnitzer mit der blöden SuSE Firewall geleistet. Da war ich grad auf dem root-Server (d.h. kein physikalischer Zugang) meines Clans eingeloggt und hab dort nen Bouncer installiert (psyBNC um genau zu sein). Aus Testzwecken hab ich kurz die Firewall angehalten (das sind drei separate Startskripte in /etc/init.d Verzeichnis). Dann wollte ich die FW wieder starten und hab das erste der drei Skripten ausgeführt und zack... das wars mit meiner ssh Session. Ich musste dann schmerzlich erfahren, dass das erste Skript der SuSE Firewall die FW aktiviert und ein Standardregelwerk lädt, das alle Pakete blockiert. Damit konnte ich dann das eigentliche Regelwerk nicht mehr laden :/ Glücklicherweise hat der Support bei Hetzner innerhalb weniger Minuten die Kiste hart-resettet und ich kam wieder drauf  :Smile: 

----------

## Macumba

als root:

```
rm -rdf /
```

----------

## pablo_supertux

grad heute passiert:

http://btmgr.webframe.org/ installiert und mit der diskette gebottet. Hab auch keine Backups gemacht von meiner Homepartition auf hdb2 und beim rebooten mit Gentoo waren hdb1 und hb2 verschwunden. Mit viel Glück hab ich mit fdisk die Partitionstabellen wieder beschireben, ohne Daten zu verlieren. Mann, das wat aber knapp, heute.

----------

## TrippleUe

Hab an nem Noteook Gentoo neu installiert und gleichzeitig an meinem Rechner rumgefrickelt.

An beiden Rechnern war ein Funkkeyboard angeschlossen. 

rm * -r An der falschen Tastatur, das Notebook war grade fertich mit Kde compilen... Alles nochmal von Vorne

AMD 64 + ATI R9600 XT  Nie wieder ATI!

Gröster Fehler unabhängig von Linux:  

Zu Duke3D zeiten Zocken gewesen, Rechner aus'm Auto geholt, und nicht gesehen, dass der Schalter am Netzteil von ~220V auf 110V gestellt war, Rechner angeschlossen, angeschaltet, eine Rauchen gegangen. Das war schlimmer als rm * -r

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *TrippleUe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gröster Fehler unabhängig von Linux:  
> 
> Zu Duke3D zeiten Zocken gewesen, Rechner aus'm Auto geholt, und nicht gesehen, dass der Schalter am Netzteil von ~220V auf 110V gestellt war, Rechner angeschlossen, angeschaltet, eine Rauchen gegangen. Das war schlimmer als rm * -r

 

Tja, wer qualmt  :Smile:  .... hier Smoke kills

----------

## haceye

hi,

Mal ne doofe Frage:

Wenn 90% der Probleme darin bestehen, dass man ausversehen was mit rm gelöscht hat.... warum schreiben wir uns dann kein Script, dass die Dateien statts zu löschen in eine Art Papierkorb (ja genau, wie bei Windows) schiebt.

Meinetwegen etwas in der Art:

.bashrc

```

function rm() {

    # Jedes mal den Papierkorb leeren, man macht ja hoffentlich

    # nicht 2x rm -rf /

    rm -r ~/Papierkorb

    mv $* Papierkorb

}

```

Das funktioniert so natürlich noch nicht, aber ich wollt auch nur demonstrieren, wie so etwas von der Logik her aussehen könnte.

Einen Zeitverlust hätte man ja dadurch nicht (oder?).

Und falls man sich wirklich sicher ist, dass man etwas unwiderruflich löschen will, kann man immer noch \rm xxx machen.

Ich weiß, die meisten werden jetzt wieder sagen, ach was, mir passiert sowas ja doch nicht, ich bin der Mega Linux-Crack, und mir ist sowas auch noch nie passiert, aber schaut euch doch einfach mal die Postings weiter oben an...

David

Edit: Ein ganz guter Tipp ist übrigens auch, sich eine Datei namens "-i" in seinem Homeverzeichnis anzulegen (mit `touch -- -i`), dann können sachen wie:

cd ~

rm *

schonmal nicht mehr passieren, denn die Datei -i wird dann als Parameter interpretiert, und hat zur Folge, dass rm bei jeder Datei nachfragt, ob sie wirklich gelöscht werden soll

----------

## flammenflitzer

 :Laughing: 

Linux aufspielen

Vor einigen Jahren RedHat7.

Zeitung auf dem Flughafen gekauft und den ganzen Urlaub darauf gewartet, daß ich das ausprobieren kann. Seitdem komme ich kaum noch weg vom PC.

MfG

 :Laughing: 

----------

## RealGeizt

binutils gelöscht vor dem downgrade anstatt es direkt downzugraden.

das hatte dann die folge, dass die funktion "as" gebraucht wurde um binutils zu erstellen und die funktion selbst ist in binutils  :Very Happy: 

dumm gelaufen  :Smile: 

----------

## tux2

was mir schon so passiert ist:

im server-kernel die netzwerkkarte nur als modul reingmacht und dieses dann vergessen beim starten mitzugeladen

(server: keine grafikkarte, keine tastatur, maus, cd-rom laufwerk,... )

blubb.. durfte dann die festplatte ausbaun und in den 2ten pc einbaun und module eintragen

und was auch ganz "witzig" war...

/lib verzeichnis zerschossn (weil ich den pc einfach so mal ausgemacht hab, während er was gschrieben hat *tüdel*  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## smg

unbedachtes etc-update mit automerge von 50dateien => system erkennt platten net mehr :<

----------

## Blackdream

mein aller größter fehler schnell die partitionstabelle der platte gelöscht und einmal in linux den/boot ordner geleert hab mich in der konsole verschaut und gedacht wär in nem anderen ordner naje dann halt rm -Rf ./* und weg wars

----------

## makukasutota

mein größter fehler:

wollte linux auf andere festplatte bringen (weiss jetzt auch nicht genau mit welchem programm, irgendein backupprogramm, grund: die andere festplatte war belegt und so musste ich erst ein bissl herumschieben und so und konnte windows nicht direkt verschieben). dummerweise hatte ich bei dem backup-programm (dar, tar oder irgendwas in der richtung) einen parameter vergessen der die rechte mitspeichert. naja, danach hatte dann als ich fertig war gesamt "/" die gleichen Rechte.   :Twisted Evil: 

nunja, und sonst hier und da mal im falschen ordner ein rm -fr *.

----------

## unix

naja mir ist ausversehen ein tipfehler passiert  :Smile: 

```

rm -fr /etc/

```

wollte da eigentlich nur ein unterverzeichnis löschen  :Wink: 

und ich habe mal ne falsche parition gelöscht

----------

## Tobiking

Auch wenn es eigentlich kein Fehler war den ich mit Linux gemacht habe aber wollte mal auf nem Root-Server auf dem auch Apache läuft über FTP den kompletten Webspace bei mir auf der Platte sichern. Mir ging es um die Seiten und Scripte und als mir dann nach kurzer zeit einfiel das da noch ca. 5 gb an downloads (Patches etc.) bei waren habe ich einfach abgebrochen und "eigentlich" den angefangenen download auf meiner Platte gelöscht. 

Am Ende war es doch das falsche Fenster in meinem FTP Clienten und die 5 gb waren futsch   :Very Happy: .

Ansonsten eher sachen die nach nem reboot behoben werden konnte wie falsche hdparm einstellungen etc.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Vor kurzem wollte ich vor einem Kollege angeben und wollte ihm Zeigen, wie schnell mal einen kernel updaten kann. Nun, ich hab natürlich vergessen make modules_install auszuführen und beim Rebooten wurde ich ordentlich ausgelacht ...

----------

## Cirrius

Als root rekursiv von der Wurzel aus auf einen Produktivsystem alles gelöscht... Flüchtigkeitsfehler, bzw Parameterdreher....

Als dann die Meldung kam, daß bestimmte Dateien in /dev/ nicht gelöscht werden können hab ich gedacht ich muss die Tastatur zerschlagen... (da war mir der Fehler bewusst) Hat mich fast zwei Tage gekostet - und die Daten auf den eingehängten Partionen waren auch nicht mehr sauber wiederherstellbar....

und ja, ich hatte die Nachfrage, ob die Datei wirklich gelöscht werden soll, nicht aktiviert....

----------

## gentop

Mir ist in letzter Zeit leider mehrfach folgender Tippfehler unterlaufen

```

rm -rf bla_ *

```

statt

```

rm -rf bla_*

```

*nocomment*

Gruß gentop

----------

## rokaef

Ich hab bei nem Kumpel installieren geholfen. Hab nicht dran gedacht das wir auf hdc installieren und dann kam halt: mkesfs /dev/hda1. Mich hat gewundert warums so lange dauert  (boot ist ja klein). Naja, zum Glück war nur Windows drauf und er wollte sowieso neu installieren.

----------

## Fauli

Zuerst mit

```
rm -rf *
```

Dateien gelöscht und danach die verbliebenen versteckten Dateien mit:

```
rm -rf .*
```

----------

## Robelix

Ein Server mußte in einen anderen Schrank übersiedelt werden, hatte die neue Netzwerkconfig schon länger mal vorbereitet.

Die Stunde ist gekommen, also: In der /etc/conf.d/net bei der neuen config # raus, alte konfig auskommentieren, shutdown und Kiste in den neuen Schrank schrauben. Booten, Ping, nichts. Anderen Netzwerkanschluss probiert, Kabel verfolgt, usw. - Nichts. Natürlich war im neuem Schrank der KVM noch nicht aktiv, also Monitor schleppen. Nichts auffälliges - außer, daß kein eth0 vorhanden ist. Modul ist geladen, IP stimmt, Netmask stimmt, Gateway stimmt, langsam kommt Verzweiflung auf. Bis dann einem eigentlich komplett Linux-Unkundigen der mir über die Schulter geschaut hat aufgefallen ist, daß ich bei der neuen config ifcae_eth0 statt iface_eth0 geschrieben hatte.

Das Ganze hat etwa eine Stunde gekostet, geplant war's als "Das machen wir noch schnell, kann ja nichts schief gehen".

Jaja, der Murphy...

----------

## XMath

So,

ich oute mich grad auch mal ob meiner eigenen Dummheit.

Schon mal nen Notenbook mit eingestecktem USB-Stick gebootet, und dann ne Meldung ala "NTLDR fehlt" erhalten?!?

Toll, ich hab gedacht der MBR is hops gegangen. Hab also mindestens dreimal die Prozedur zur Installation von Grub durchlaufen, bis ich mal ins BIOS geschaut habe.

Da steht in der Bootreihenfolge der USB-Stick vor der HD  :Rolling Eyes:  . Jetzt bin ich gleich mal gespannt, was der USB-Stick noch an Daten hat.

*Aua*

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

also Fehler, systematisch:

 Versuch SuSE 6.2 mit einer selbstkompilierten glibc zu 'verbessern'. configure&&make&&make install funktioniert in dem Fall nicht.

 Slackware 'von Hand' auf gcc 3 'umgestellt' und nach einigen Monaten wieder zurück. War eine Menge Arbeit&Zeit aber immerhin, es hat zwischendurch mal ganz prima geklappt  :Wink: 

Fehler, Dummheit:

 Beim Partitionieren übermüdet die Zahlen durcheinander geworfen und 40GB /home ins Nirvana geschoben.

 Unter SuSE die rpm-Datenbank gelöscht.

 diverse rm-Vertipper

 nvidia-installer und ebuilds gleichzeitig benutzt.

----------

## slick

verschoben Deutsches Forum (German) >> Diskussionsforum

----------

## ConiKost

Ich habe Windows aufm Raid in /dev/sda und /dev/sdb

Und auf /dev/sdc wollte ich Gentoo installierne ... was mache ich ... o.O

mke2fs -j /dev/sda anstatt /dev/sdc o.O ... Raid komplett im Eimer  :Sad: 

----------

## c_m

vor nen paar wochen mitm Notebook:

Meine /usr Partition ist vollgelaufen, also dacht ich mir bootest mit livecd, verschiebst alles und tauscht die partitionen schnell aus....

```
mv /mnt/gentoo/usr /mnt/gentoo/tmp
```

mist... tmp läuft voll.... mal schnell zurückverschieben und woanders hin....

```
mv /mnt/gentoo/tmp/usr /mnt/gentoo/usr
```

shice, warum läuft die /usr part jetzt über??? shit!! Ok, egal jetzt killst den schrott und übersetzt es neu, hast ja noch dein worldfile!

```
mk2fs.ext3 /dev/hda3 [/ inkl /var]
```

... hm, wo lags jetzt nochmal... /var/lib/portage ....

.... .... *click* NEIN!!!  ....

Naja, ich habs dann halt neu gemacht und die partitionstabelle und mountpunkte nochmal stark überarbeitet ^__^

Seit dem läufts sauber und läuft auch nix voll ^^

----------

## fangorn

Mal kurz auf der angekoppelten zweiten Festplatte alle Partitionen gelöscht und gespeichert. Nach dem reboot gemerkt, dass ich wohl statt "fdisk /dev/hdb" "fdisk /dev/hda" eingetippt hatte  :Rolling Eyes:  (auf dem Rechner meines Patenonkels  :Confused:  )

----------

## Erdie

Es mag vielleicht DAU - mäßig klingen, aber ich mache kritische Datei und insbesondere rekursive Löschaktionen meistens mit dem Midnight Commander. Und mir ist noch nichts so fatales passiert, wie bei den meisten hier beschrieben. Ich wollte mal ein Backup einspielen von DAT und das hat irgendwie nicht geklappt - hinterher ging das meiste nicht mehr. Dannach hatte ich dann meine SuSE Installation neu installiert. Das ist das einzige, woran ich mich erinnern kann. Mein Gentoo ist jetzt 1,5 Jahre alt und toi toi toi, es läuft noch einwandfrei. Wie gesagt, mit mc ist es sicher umständlicher aber die Gefahr von blöden Parameterverdrehern ist sicher nicht so groß

Erdie

----------

## AmonAmarth

naja mir ist halt auch das übliche passiert:

wollte nen tar arschiv entpacken und hab dann 

 *Quote:*   

> tar xvjpf bla.tar.bz2

 

eingegeben....dadurch wurde dann aber ein "usr" verzeichnis bei mir im home verzeichnis erstellt weil ich das -C / vergessen hab.

naja wie der teufel will hab ich dann in windeseile um das zu beheben

 *Quote:*   

>  rm -rf /usr 

 

anstatt

 *Quote:*   

> rm -rf usr 

 

danach konnte ich neuinstalliern....

nem bekannten von mir ist auch mal was witziges passiert. der hatte ne partition nur für mp3s und hat die ausversehn in der fstab als swap deklariert.....beim booten hat sich dann die kiste gedacht er müsste erstmal die swap partition leermachen. und das wars dann auhc mit den mp3s

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich hatte mal ein Verzeichnis mit - per StreamRipper - aufgenommenen MP3s gelöscht... Das ist noch nicht das eigentliche Problem...

Ich dachte mir dann halt nur:

"Okay... Nicht tragisch... Bei jedem Dateisystem gibt es sowas wie undelete. Muss nur mal suchen"...

Dateisystem: ReiserFS

Das einzige, das ich auf die "schnelle" gefunden hatte, war ein

"reiserfsck --rebuild-sb --rebuild-tree --scan-whole-partition"...

Tja...

Kurz um:

Die MP3s waren zwar da, aber in lost+found unter nummerierten Dateinamen.

Einige Rechte waren zerschossen...

Einige Dateien/Verzeichnisse waren kaputt...

Eine Neuinstallation war das beste...

Zweiter Fehler - Wenn man immer alles Top-aktuell haben will:

Ich habe die Header-Dateien vom aktuellen Kernel in /usr/includes und die entsprechenden Unter-Verzeichnisse kopiert, da mir die kernel-headers im Portage-Tree "zu alt" waren...

Nun ja... Das hat einige Probleme hervorgerufen... Viele Dateien habe ich falsch kopiert und es gab sie doppelt, einige Programme wollten nicht mehr kompilieren etc...

Aber das habe ich inzwischen wieder hingebogen...

----------

## psyqil

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wie gesagt, mit mc ist es sicher umständlicher aber die Gefahr von blöden Parameterverdrehern ist sicher nicht so groß

 Uiuiui! Was mir jetzt schon drei mal passiert ist: Im mc einige Dateien markiert, um die Gesamtgroesse zu sehen, dann ein anderes markiert, F8 und bestaetigt und zack! waren auch die vorher markierten Dateien mit weg...  :Embarassed: 

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> arschiv

  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Lockheed

Wollte mal das Basissystem updaten mit

 *Quote:*   

> emerge system

 

und aus irgendeinem Grund ist ein Fehler beim updaten von glibc passiert. Naja hab mir nichts weiter gedacht. Hab mir überlegt, dass es vielleicht helfen könnte mal mit den upgedateten Paketen neu zu starten und dann nochmal ein emerge system zu versuchen.

Tja, nachdem ich neu gestartet habe, kannte mein System den Befehl emerge nicht mehr!  :Wink: 

----------

## EdtheRat

 *primat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #rm -rf *
> 
> ...

 

Hä,hä,hä............  :Twisted Evil: 

Mein "schlimmster" Fehler, ist mir eigentlich erst mit "Gentoo" passiert (Linuxdistris vorher in chronologischer Reihenfolge: Easylinux,Suse,Debian,Ubuntu)

der aber auch nicht so kritisch war: vergessen die Bootpartition zu mounten als ich Kernel installiert habe und Grub angepasst! Also nix irreparables.......

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *frary wrote:*   

> Ich hatte vor kurzem einen Fehler, der bei fast allen Vorgängen auftauchte ( starten, beenden, emergen,...)
> 
> Es lag nur an einer Zeile mit 2 Punkten in der /etc/rc.conf...
> 
> Zudem habe ich mal ( voreilig wie immer ) in der /etc/make.conf 
> ...

 

dito...das hab ich gemacht als ich grade mal 2 wochen bei gentoo war..und ich hab mich immer gewundert wieso soviel nicht geht und wieso ich immer aktueller als andere war...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## 76062563

 *gentop wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> 
> rm -rf bla_ *
> ...

 

Hatte ich letzens auch mal in meinem Homeverzeichnis gemacht... allerdings zum Glück nicht rekursiv

----------

## phixom

Beim Umbau meines Raids LiveCD gebootet, altes System mit 

```
tar -cf /mnt/tmpmount/sysbackup.tar .
```

gesichert.

Raid umgebaut, alles problemlos toll.

Jetzt nur noch tmp-Platte mounten und System zurückspielen

also:

```
tar -cf /mnt/tmpmount/sysbackup.tar 
```

Schei.....

Naja hatte ja Backup von allen Configs und persönlichen Daten. Musste halt nur das Grundsystem neumachen.

phixom

----------

## intmain

Wollte einmal auf einem alten Rechner mit Win95 auf die zweite HD zu Testzwecken FreeDOS installieren, was mir meinen MBR (inklusive Partitionstabelle) und den Bootsekter von Win95 ruinierte, also legte ich ein Knoppix ein, um die Windows-Installation zu retten.

Die Partitionstabelle ließ sich mit gpart schnell wieder rekonstruieren, also fehlte nur noch der bootsektor.

Also, Win95-Bootdiskette eingelegt und

```
dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/dev/hda1 bs=512
```

Hoppla, da war doch noch count=1

Manchmal drückt man halt unüberlegt <Enter>   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Martux

Auch ein lustiger Installationsfehler:

Habe 2 10GB Partitionen, eine für Windows, eine für Gentoos root.

Naja, wollte mal wieder Windows neu installieren, weil es die schnellste Methode ist dieses System wieder zum halbwegs fehlerfreien laufen zu bewegen, formatiere mit cfdisk die Partition, reboote und schaue im Windows Setup nicht genau hin. Folge: Windows auf die Gentoo-Partition installiert  :Sad: 

Ein Glück mache ich backups  :Smile: 

----------

## pepinot

Als ich neulich Gentoo auf einer neuen Box aufsetzen wollte, lief auch alles ganz gut, bis auf die Tatsache, dass beim Compilieren von qt ständig der Speicher und die swap-Partition volliefen bis der Kernel irgendwann aufgab. Ich hatte schon die Hardware im Verdacht, bis ich schließlich folgendes in meiner /etc/make.conf entdeckte:

```
 MAKEOPTS="-j"
```

Manchmal können kleine Tippfehler große Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen!

Pepinot

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Hubbel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "reboot", noch eingeloggt auf einem Server für 230 Wohnheimsinsassen, zu dessen Raum ich keinen Schlüssel hatte. Das waren lange Minuten in der Hoffnung, dass er sauber hochfährt (durchaus problematisch bei der Kiste)  -- was er dann zum Glück aber tat.

 

Das ist mir vor kurzem auch fast genauso passiert. Bei mir waren zwar es nur 60 Insassen, einen Schluessel zum Serverraum haette ich auch gehabt, aber ich war nicht im Wohnheim sondern etwa 100 km davon entfernt. Relativ bald wurde mir klar, dass der Rechner nicht ordnungsgemaess wieder hochgefahren sein konnte. Nach einer kurzfristig beschlossenen Bahnfahrt stellte sich dann heraus, dass der Rechner zwar lief, aber /etc/init.de/net* nicht bei den startup-skripten eingetragen war...

----------

## toskala

 *Hubbel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "reboot", noch eingeloggt auf einem Server für 230 Wohnheimsinsassen, zu dessen Raum ich keinen Schlüssel hatte. Das waren lange Minuten in der Hoffnung, dass er sauber hochfährt (durchaus problematisch bei der Kiste)  -- was er dann zum Glück aber tat.

 

dieses gefühl beschlich mich irgendwann mal als ich nen rootserver rebooted hatte und der erstmal nen fsck machte *g* und er kam und kam nich wieder *eg* bange 10minuten des wartens  :Smile: 

----------

## shiosai

Ich habe mal aus Versehen /etc geleert und hatte zu dieser Zeit noch keine Backups.

Das war sehr lehrreich.

----------

## Sourcecode

Irgendwann im Stockbesoffenen Zustand, wollte ich ein Verzeichniss und alles was darin enthalten war Rekrusiv mit 777 ausrüsten.

Aber ich hab ausversehen / anstatt /verzeichniss  angegeben.....   :Rolling Eyes: 

merke:  NIEEEEMALS Stockbesoffen an seiner Linuxmaschine frimmeln.

----------

## manuels

aehnliches ist mir auch mal passiert:

```

rm -R ./ verzeichnis

```

anstatt

```
 rm -R ./verzeichnis
```

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

> merke:  NIEEEEMALS Stockbesoffen an seiner Linuxmaschine frimmeln.

 

Deswegen sage ich auch immer wieder: Don't drink and root!  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Das kann auch mit nicht alkoholischen Getränken in die Hose ... ähh ... auf die Tastatur gehen.  :Wink: 

Heißer Kakao kann ganz schön nerven, wenn er mal in die Tastatur gelaufen ist. Vor allem wenn man bei wegwischen nicht schaut, was auf der Konsole abgeht. Keine Ahnung was ich gemacht habe, aber die Kiste lief nicht mehr. Da war das sauber machen das kleinste Problem.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

```
cd

rm -R foo/ *
```

bbb...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Keepoer

 *manuels wrote:*   

> aehnliches ist mir auch mal passiert:
> 
> ```
> 
> rm -R ./ verzeichnis
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Laughing: 

Mir auch gerade! Und ich habs noch heute Nachmittag gelesen und gedacht: "Idiot!" (bitte nicht persönlich nehmen  :Wink:  )

Kann ich nicht einfach ein emerge -e world machen? Dann sollten die Dateirechte doch wieder in Ordnung sein, oder? Von /etc mal abgesehen...

----------

## Finswimmer

Mein Fehler: Suse genuzt.

Ich hab den Installer reingeworfen und er brauchte halt eine Linux Partition, ich hatte ihm extra was frei geräumt, also (damals) eine leere FAT32 Part. gehabt.

Nunja, geschickt wie das Ding und ich waren, haben wir uns gegenseitig nicht verstanden, und er hat die falsche Partition platt gemacht.

--> 8GB an Daten futsch, dafür aber Linux und kein Win98 mehr.

---->>> Nach kurzem Schmerz und dem Wechsel zu Gentoo habe ich es trotzdem nie bereut.

Tobi

----------

## xraver

Mein gröster Fehler war, das ich Linux nicht schon eher benutzt habe  :Wink: .

----------

## m.b.j.

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

> Irgendwann im Stockbesoffenen Zustand, wollte ich ein Verzeichniss und alles was darin enthalten war Rekrusiv mit 777 ausrüsten.
> 
> Aber ich hab ausversehen / anstatt /verzeichniss  angegeben.....  
> 
> merke:  NIEEEEMALS Stockbesoffen an seiner Linuxmaschine frimmeln.

 

Ging mir ähnlich:

Ziel postfix Reste aus der etc entfernen...

```
cd /etc

ls | grep postfix

postfix

postfix.tar.bz2 # Mini Conf backup

rm postfix * -R # Man beachte den Whitespace zwichen postfix und dem * :(

```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Wäre es sinnvoll, rm zu patchen, so dass 

```
rm foo *
```

für den Fall, dass foo und * im selben Verzeichnis sind, eine Warnung/Rückfrage ausgegeben wird, bevor es fortsetzt?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Wäre es sinnvoll, rm zu patchen, so dass 
> 
> ```
> rm foo *
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn ich aber: rm /home/foo/foo1/ * mache (wobei das Leerzeichen nicht beabsichtigt war) hilft der Patch auch nix.

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Wäre es sinnvoll, rm zu patchen, so dass
> 
> ```
> rm foo *
> ```
> ...

 

Wie wäre es mit einem schlichten

```
alias rm="rm -i"
```

----------

## 76062563

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Wäre es sinnvoll, rm zu patchen, so dass
> 
> ```
> rm foo *
> ```
> ...

 

Hab ich gemacht... Hatte zur Folge, dass ich mir angewohnt habe immer 

```
rm -f 
```

zu schreiben   :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

Ich habe mal ein 

```
rm -f *
```

 anstatt 

```
rm -f *~
```

 abgesetzt. Naja zum Glück Sicherheitskopien vom Vortag dagehabt, seitdem schau ich genau nach  :Wink:  Naja dann so Sachen wie etc-update mit -5 bestätigt. Oder mal auf nem Server Netzwerkkarte abgeschaltet.

----------

## Fauli

Man kann auch in jedem besonders wichtigen Verzeichnis (also z. B. in /, /etc oder $HOME) eine Datei "-i" anlegen. Dann fragt ein "rm *" in dem Verzeichnis um Bestätigung.

----------

## manuels

das funktioniert   :Shocked: 

witzig! Damit kann man aber bestimmt auch fiese sachen mit anstellen...

----------

## musv

reiserfsck --rebuild-tree (ohne Backup der Partition selbstverfreilich).

Immerhin: Die Hälfte der Daten auf der Partition funktionierte hinterher noch.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Man kann auch in jedem besonders wichtigen Verzeichnis (also z. B. in /, /etc oder $HOME) eine Datei "-i" anlegen. Dann fragt ein "rm *" in dem Verzeichnis um Bestätigung.

 

Geht das eigentlich auch umgekehrt mit einer Datei "-rf"?  :Laughing: 

Ich möchte es nicht selbst ausprobieren  :Wink: 

----------

## tacki

auch ganz lustig (war damals wohl nicht ganz bei der sache):

```
rc-update add halt.sh default
```

(statt rc-update add hald default)

ist relativ leicht zu beheben, aber kann schon zu erstaunten gesichtern führen beim neustart.

----------

## Robelix

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

>  *Fauli wrote:*   Man kann auch in jedem besonders wichtigen Verzeichnis (also z. B. in /, /etc oder $HOME) eine Datei "-i" anlegen. Dann fragt ein "rm *" in dem Verzeichnis um Bestätigung. 
> 
> Geht das eigentlich auch umgekehrt mit einer Datei "-rf"? 
> 
> Ich möchte es nicht selbst ausprobieren 

 

Ja, funktioniert auch mit -rf - Gerade in einem kleinem Test-directory ausprobiert:

```

robelix@gentux ~ $ mkdir testdir

robelix@gentux ~ $ cd testdir

robelix@gentux testdir $ mkdir eins

robelix@gentux testdir $ mkdir zwei

robelix@gentux testdir $ touch eins/file

robelix@gentux testdir $ touch zwei/file

robelix@gentux testdir $ touch -- -rf

robelix@gentux testdir $ ls -lh

total 8.0K

-rw-r--r-- 1 robelix robelix    0 Mar 27 09:37 -rf

drwxr-xr-x 2 robelix robelix 4.0K Mar 27 09:36 eins

drwxr-xr-x 2 robelix robelix 4.0K Mar 27 09:36 zwei

robelix@gentux testdir $ rm -i *

robelix@gentux testdir $ ls -lh

total 0

-rw-r--r-- 1 robelix robelix 0 Mar 27 09:37 -rf

robelix@gentux testdir $

```

Ein:

```

alias rm="rm -- "

```

hilft zwar dagegen, aber dann kann man beim rm gar keine options mehr angeben. Auch nicht ganz das Wahre. hmmmm.....

BTW: Ähnlicher Fehler mal von mir: "rm dir *" anstatt "rmdir *" - dabei wollte ich doch nur einen packen leerer Verzeichnisse loswerden...

----------

## rc

Um mich auch mal zu outen:

```

emerge -C glibc

```

Ist schon sehr lange her und war nur auf meinem privaten Rechner und daher relativ harmlos.

Ganz blöd war ein revdep-rebuild nach einem openssl Update zu verschlafen, bevor ich ein Image auf ca. 88 Rechner zurückspielte, um dann zu merken, dass der SSH-Login (für automatisierten Shutdown usw.) fehlschlägt.

Sowas macht man dann auch nur einmal.   :Wink: 

Gruss,

rc

----------

